# Victor Custom Show Halters.



## Devon (Jun 4, 2007)

Could someone who has bought a victor custom show halter in the last 1-3 months PLEASE please PM me ?

Thank You.

I Really want one. But they dont have their prices listed. Probably too much, but none sells their victors used  lol.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jun 5, 2007)

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 5, 2007)

Now I am not sure if this is true or not but I know I wanted to get one too. But I heard Victor said he wasn't going to make them anymore due to the fact that people only really want to buy them at shows when people have money to throw away. I would suggest calling him if you can. This is just what I heard from someone but it could be just a rumor. Never know til you ask. So yeah I thought I might ask. I know I would be interested in knowing if you could get them right now.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jun 5, 2007)

> Now I am not sure if this is true or not but I know I wanted to get one too. But I heard Victor said he wasn't going to make them anymore due to the fact that people only really want to buy them at shows when people have money to throw away. I would suggest calling him if you can. This is just what I heard from someone but it could be just a rumor. Never know til you ask. So yeah I thought I might ask. I know I would be interested in knowing if you could get them right now.


I am sure that is just a rumor. I ordered one a few months ago and he is a very nice man. You can only get them through him, nobody else sells them. He has a strong accent but he is very nice. The only problem is that right now might be a bad time, i know when i ordered mine he said Arabian show season starts in like April and he goes to a lot of shows and stays busy. The best to order is in the winter time. But you never know until you call, he may be able to still make one for you.


----------



## Jill (Jun 5, 2007)

I have not bought any since late last summer, but when I bought them last (and when I bought them the prior spring) the prices were beyond reasonable and a fraction of what people were selling USED Victors for.

I paid $105 for the kind with the gold or silver piping, and $95 for the kind with the color patent noses. This didn't include chains, leads or conchos -- just the halter. Still, that is less than most halters sell for and they are my favorite to have.

Victor is a very nice person to do business with and is very helpful. However, I do know during the arab show season, he's got limited if any time to make mini halters which was why I'd ordered my way early last spring and then was able to get lucky and get a couple more late last summer.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 5, 2007)

When I called he quoted me $110 for 1 halter--I was inquiring on the kind with the silver piping. Shipping of course is extra, but he charged that to your credit card after he ships, so he knows the exact amount.

With the US dollar being so close to par for us now, items purchased from the US are much more affordable that they were a couple years back. Look on the bright side Devon, if you wait until winter/spring to get a new halter, the US dollar might drop further yet & your halter will cost you only $90 or so Canadian! :lol:


----------



## Jill (Jun 5, 2007)

You know, reading the above -- I think maybe I did pay $110 for the kind with the silver or gold piping (I have four of that kind). I do know that the first time I ordered, I was so happy and surprised at the price because at that time, people were selling their used Victors for over $200!


----------



## Tami (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, that is just great. I bought a used (but was new) one, was told they weren't being made anymore and paid over 200.00 for it. Guess I got taken.

Edited for spelling......


----------



## Jill (Jun 5, 2007)

Tami --

He had stopped making them for a period of time. During the time he was not making them, I had faxed him a letter to see if he made Arabian weanling halters, and if so, would they fit minis. He was not making those either at that time (two summers ago?).

Later, though, the winter before last, Victor called me to tell me he had time to make some mini halters if I still wanted some. I did! I told two of my friends (Kim / CKC and Erica), but we were scared to let the cat out of the bag until we got ours scared he'd be swamped with orders and basically change his mind.

So, I got some from him early last spring as did Kim and Erica (maybe 10 halters?), and then I ordered some more from him late last summer which he was able to do and quickly, but that was becuase he had some of the pieces already made.

That was right in the time period lots of people were selling used ones for top dollar. I think some people honestly thought he wasn't making them anymore as that was what most people thought, however, I do think one person (can't remember who -- but it was a mini person) ordered some new ones and sold them for twice the price. I think Victor, too, was onto it and I was real worried he might be suspicious of me but he wasn't.

Such a nice man but a very thick accent and I talk a mile a minute. I think he had a hard time understanding me, and vice versa. What I pretty much did was fax what I wanted to him, then we spoke to confirm so he could understand me better, etc.

Jill


----------



## Becky (Jun 5, 2007)

You might want to look at the Billy Royal show halters at Schneiders tack. They are a closed ring style and are leather similiar to the Victors. Billy Royal Halters


----------



## Jill (Jun 5, 2007)

The Billy Royal is nice, and I have one from sstack.com, but just FYI, those halters run "big" (where the Victors run small). It's like the Billy Royal large fits like a BKM extra large... At the advice of Erica, I'd ordered the Billy Royal in Large (when the Victor I originally got Bacardi didn't fit him). I was really questioning and wondering if I should have ordered an XL as he's a BIG B (37.25"). But, Erica was right and the Large fits him and in the middle to shortest adjustment. He'd be swimming in it if I let it all the way out.


----------



## CKC (Jun 5, 2007)

When I was thinking of ordering one of the Billy Royal halters I noticed they only came with Gold(brass rings). I called and they confirmed that it only came in brass rings. The girl I talked to said she didn't know why they didn't come with silver rings( I wanted to get one to match my silver dapple gelding).


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe that's what was going on. I might have to call him this winter then and try and get one. Like I said to it might have been just a rumor. And I can't believe someone would mark the price up like that....Granted then again they are wonderfully nice horses.


----------



## Devon (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone looks like I wont be getting a victor this show season.




: If hes busy anyone selling their victor I really want burgahndy lol. Oh well


----------



## Minimor (Jun 6, 2007)

As I recall about a year ago someone sold a few Victor halters on the auction. If I remember right the used one went for something like $350 and one that was listed as "new" went for $400 or just over. I had to wonder if that seller wasn't selling her used halters & replacing with new for 1/3 or 1/4 of the price he/she got for the used ones. I'm just glad I wasn't one of the bidders (particularly the successful one!) on any of those auction halters! :lol:


----------



## Jill (Jun 6, 2007)

The person I suspected of doing either what your say, or buying new ones and selling them as used (b/c if she sold them as new -- wouldn't people check the source for their own new ones), was selling them on LB auction.........


----------



## Tami (Jun 6, 2007)

The one I bought was listed as new. Everyone was saying that they weren't being made anymore. So I figured it was "new" as meaning it was purchased in the past and never used. I have some big horse show halters that I bought new and am selling them as new as they have never been on a horse. So that is what I figured when I bought the one on the auction.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 8, 2007)

Talked to him the other day. The 9d style in mini adult is $117 plus shipping. He needs the ordder about 4 weeks before you need the halter. That does not include the chain.


----------



## PonyKnit (Oct 24, 2011)

Does he have a website? Email?


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 24, 2011)

Found this on my refrigerator and not sure how old it is: phone 480-948-8560.


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 24, 2011)

This is an old topic from 2007, but I believe this is his website

Victor Website

I believe you usually have to order and wait for them to be made, if he still does them.


----------



## valshingle (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought 3 from him just before Nationals. While you can see options on his website, you need to call him to place the order. Surprisingly, I found his direct order prices much cheaper than the new Victors I saw selling at R Nationals. His number on the website is correct.


----------



## PonyKnit (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks! Anyone have pics of their Victors show halters?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is a picture from my last year in 4h of my old yearling gelding in a Victor halter







I sold it on the sale board about two years ago, at the time I didnt have a horse it matched. I sold the halter, lead, chain, and conchos for $150. WISH I knew people were selling used ones for that much, lol.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 25, 2011)

Last time I bought halters from Victor he was charging around $125 each. I don't remember his concho prices but I've bought Showtime conchos for $25 and $35 and rolled leather leads for around $20 at Ozark, so the whole set new is only $170 or $180--not too much more than your used price of $150.


----------



## minihingstar (Feb 13, 2013)

Know this is an old thread, but bump it up 

Is by phone the only way to order a victor halter ? Would love to have on on my silver dapple on the summer shows.

But are not the best on talk english and if he has an accent I'm quite sure I would not know a word of what he said >___<

Have one here who sells some but think they are to small and she want $240 for one used :/


----------

